# Spouse Visa 309 Time Line



## rezanoc (Jul 6, 2009)

Visa Time Line:

Date of application:22 July 2008

Nationality:Bangladeshi

Visa type:Spouse 309 (Temporary)

Offshore/onshore:

Medicals submitted (yes/no):Yes

Police check submitted (yes/no): Two times submitted

Date of Interview: April 04 2009

Date visa granted: Not Yet got any mail or call from immigration


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

You can put t5his on the sticky thread No.2 if you like reza.
Do that and then I'll delete this thread just to save doubling up confusion.


----------



## Amandy (Sep 16, 2009)

rezanoc said:


> Visa Time Line:
> 
> Date of application:22 July 2008
> 
> ...


I am feeling quite bad for you . . My husband is from Bangladesh, we applied on 30th June 2009, interview 12th August 2009 and got the visa on 17th January 2010. 
You need to be proactive with contacting immigration. They want you to annoy them. Trust me, i emailed them everyday, and worked across the road from them on top of FFC in Gulshan-2. You need to contact them, sometimes they slack off. Make your spouse do it. If you need anything contact me via here private message.


----------



## Adyhottie (Sep 29, 2010)

hi.. wat other supporting documents did you present?


----------



## ak20 (Jun 16, 2011)

*Contacting immigration*



Amandy said:


> I am feeling quite bad for you . . My husband is from Bangladesh, we applied on 30th June 2009, interview 12th August 2009 and got the visa on 17th January 2010.
> You need to be proactive with contacting immigration. They want you to annoy them. Trust me, i emailed them everyday, and worked across the road from them on top of FFC in Gulshan-2. You need to contact them, sometimes they slack off. Make your spouse do it. If you need anything contact me via here private message.


Hi Amanda,
Did the immigration answer your emails everyday ?
Didn't they get annoyed of you?


----------



## Amandy (Sep 16, 2009)

ak20 said:


> Hi Amanda,
> Did the immigration answer your emails everyday ?
> Didn't they get annoyed of you?


LOL Umm, my initial case consultant Saba Sattar got a little annoyed and half way through when I kept replying to her saying I don't like your replies and that they are uninformative, she passed on all proceeding emails to the manager, I think her name is Gaye Lalor, Principal Migration Officer. 
Thereafter, I received warm and informative replies, and she is the one who granted the visa after I attended to apply for another visa (like visitor or something), both migration officers were there and they said your husband got the visa. 
So yes they replied, they probably got annoyed, but it is their role to supply us with answers. All my emails were valid, well-written and strong worded. 
I am glad we got it in such a short amount of time relatively. 
Now awaiting the P.R part - has been 6 months. They say 6-8 months for second stage processing. 
Any news from you guys?


----------



## ak20 (Jun 16, 2011)

Amandy said:


> LOL Umm, my initial case consultant Saba Sattar got a little annoyed and half way through when I kept replying to her saying I don't like your replies and that they are uninformative, she passed on all proceeding emails to the manager, I think her name is Gaye Lalor, Principal Migration Officer.
> Thereafter, I received warm and informative replies, and she is the one who granted the visa after I attended to apply for another visa (like visitor or something), both migration officers were there and they said your husband got the visa.
> So yes they replied, they probably got annoyed, but it is their role to supply us with answers. All my emails were valid, well-written and strong worded.
> I am glad we got it in such a short amount of time relatively.
> ...


Hi,
Don't know how long is the wait for first stage visa.6 months has already past.

Do you know the order Bangladesh high commision checks the documents?
Were you requested to submit any documents while the first stage visa was in process?


----------



## Amandy (Sep 16, 2009)

ak20 said:


> Hi,
> Don't know how long is the wait for first stage visa.6 months has already past.
> 
> Do you know the order Bangladesh high commision checks the documents?
> Were you requested to submit any documents while the first stage visa was in process?


The usual wait is 6-9 months for first stage and 6-8 months for second stage.
I hope they do them in order of receiving them! LOL But it depends on ASIO and how long the external security checks take. Usually the department of immigration part doesn't take long at all, it is the external security checks that take the most time! 
I was not asked to submit any further documentation, but that is because I am pedantic and I added about 100 photos and so many stat decs.

 Good luck and hang in there.


----------



## ak20 (Jun 16, 2011)

Dose any one know if the Bangladesh high commision in dhaka sents the grant letter or any documents by post?I am just wondering if any of the letters got lost in the post.


----------



## Amandy (Sep 16, 2009)

ak20 said:


> Dose any one know if the Bangladesh high commision in dhaka sents the grant letter or any documents by post?I am just wondering if any of the letters got lost in the post.


I didn't get anything in the post that time. I was emailed with the answer regarding the grant of the 1st stage partner temporary visa. 
Email them a lot dude - trust me. 
Let me know if you have any more questions about Bangladesh High Commission.


----------



## Sam_Deep (Nov 29, 2011)

hi,

M sam, My partner is PR holder in Australia. i had applied Subclass 309 on 9thSep 2011. My medical and PCC already submitted and reached. And i came know my CO got assigned and also no mails sent from my CO. So can anybody tell me when i can get my grant?


----------



## numz (Oct 29, 2013)

hi amandy how can I send u a msg? need to know something


----------

